# I'm losing weight



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

It's been tough but I've lost 10lb in the last 2 months. I wanna lose another 10. It's hard to live with myself, all I have to do is cut out the duck fat 

Kuan


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

dear kuan,
how about more camel? congratulations. how are you doing it? watching what you eat or exercise? 
kat


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

A little bit of both. I've cut back a bit on carbohydrate intake, especially at night. I used to eat a giant meal for dinner but now it's a lowered carb and slightly higher protein diet with more salad greens. I think it's the lower carbs which does it. It means eating fewer calories also.

Kuan


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Eating supper earlier in the day would help. It would allow you to burn off more of those supper calories.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Kuan,
Congratulations. It's not an easy thing to do, but it doesn't have to be difficult either.

I have been in a program for the last 9 weeks or so and was going to unveil the before and after pictures in Mid October!
I will do it again starting Oct. 7th for another 12 weeks and hope to have even more impressive before and after shots. (I hope anyway!)

Keep it up and we can compare soon.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

So, if one were to subscribe to the Dr. Kuan diet, what one expect to be on the menu throughout the day???
Thanks!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

O.K.! As a wife of a construction worker, um hum.....I have to bust you katbalou! I'm laughing and smacking you over the head at the same time!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Well, an example of my day would be...

Breakfast: Bowl of cereal with 1% milk

Mid morning: a banana or plum

Lunch: Small bowl of noodles with raw garlic, soy sauce, sesame oil

Mid afternoon: A Latte or Cappucino

Dinner: Tandoori chicken with salad of some kind.

And that's all folks


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

dear kuan,
did you cut back on caffine? or did you always only have one cup per day? i'm just curious as to whether that had any effect on the weight loss.
kat


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Nope, didn't cut back on any caffeine at all. I drink it all morning... could be anything I need to cut back. I don't get Wendy's joke about being the wife of a construction worker... hrm. uzzled:

Kuan


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

There's an excellent article at Waitrose where nutritionist Jane Clarke explains how choosing the right foods can improve the way you look and feel at every stage of your life.

Healthy reading Kuan!


----------

